# fiat 250 ducati water agression



## goldfinch (Oct 21, 2007)

has anyone rejected there new motorhome because of the water coming into the engine and of rusty componinents


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

goldfinch said:


> has anyone rejected there new motorhome because of the water coming into the engine and of rusty componinents


Hi Welcome to MHF goldfinch.
Also a sad welcome to the "scuttlegate" club.
*Lots of info HERE*>> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-34317-days0-orderasc-0.html
*Petition to sign HERE*>> http://www.petition.co.uk/water_ingress_to_engine_re_fiat__peugeot

Only one member I know of who is rejecting.
That person may respond later.
How long have you had the van?
Regards Catherine


----------



## goldfinch (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for reply Catharine,i am awaiting on delivery any moment,but i would like to know anyone opinion on this matter and the legality side i.e. my side


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi goldfinch.
General feeling is if you accept delivery of this van knowing of "these problems" you will be deemed in law to accept the "faults"
I would read some of the threads about this issue and speak to trading standards before completing on the deal!
More opinions will follow of that you can be sure.
Regards catherine
PS.
please feel free to sign the petition and show support for existing "scuttlegate" members.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We are in process. As 1happy says if you accept the van with the obvious faults ie scuttle, rusting or oxidation as they like to call it then you are deemed to have accepted it with these faults and cannot then reject you can only wait a very, very, very long time to have it fixed and that may not even work. Think about it very carefully better to not accept than have months of worry. or say you will only accept when properley and demonstrably repaired ( by the chuck a cup of water on it technique as patented by S.W.E.A.R the coolest club in town!!!)

have sent you PM.


----------

